# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  I AM NOT A CONSERVATIVE ANYMORE

## Trinnity

People who call themselves conservatives are all over the place ideologically, but the one place they rarely are is on the side of the US Constitution. Most conservatives have a set of values and emotions that  line up with the constitution only when it's convenient or it's what they LIKE.




I am not a conservative.




I am a constitutionalist.

----------

Big Bird (04-21-2022),BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),Common (04-20-2022),compared2what (07-09-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),donttread (04-20-2022),Dubler9 (05-24-2022),Dumbass (04-27-2022),foggy (04-20-2022),Jen (04-20-2022),Kurmugeon (04-23-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),MisterVeritis (04-20-2022),NRAforlife (04-23-2022),old dog (04-20-2022),Old Tex (04-20-2022),Physics Hunter (04-24-2022),Quark (04-20-2022),QuaseMarco (04-20-2022),Robert (11-02-2022),Someguy (04-20-2022),Swedgin (04-20-2022),Victory101 (04-20-2022)

----------


## MisterVeritis

Ditto, but for a very long time I have described myself as a Constitutional conservative.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),donttread (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-20-2022),Swedgin (04-20-2022)

----------


## TLSG

I haven't considered myself "conservative" for a long time, but I'm definitely not a Marxist/leftist, either. 

I don't see myself as right or left. I'm all about common sense, morality and logic; about what is the natural state of things; about what works and what doesn't.

This whole "left-wing vs. right-wing" conflict is just a marketing ploy used to fence people into one group or the other. It keeps us at each other's throats and prevents us from coming together to deal with our common enemies.

Now, I know people on the "right" and people on the "left" have always had their differences, but they still had core values that were left off the table. But now, things are way too adversarial, and everyone (especially those on the "left") has deviated so far from the boundaries of logic and common sense that it would take a cataclysmic event to wake them up and abandon such extremes.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),donttread (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022)

----------


## pjohns

I consider myself to be center-right.  (My favorite political analyst is Brit Hume.  And I also like Larry Sabato quite a lot.)

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022)

----------


## Quark

I'm a Libertarian Anarchist/Constitutionalist when I'm not a Ferengi.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),donttread (04-20-2022),Kurmugeon (04-23-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Swedgin (04-20-2022)

----------


## Jen

Same here.

Also, I had to leave the ranks of the GOP a while back because of RINO infestation that makes the Party untrustworthy. RINO's have no respect for the Constitution.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),donttread (04-20-2022),foggy (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022),Kurmugeon (04-23-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

I have been categorized against my will as a subject...until the rebellion takes place.

Until then I will hold to Conservatism.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),compared2what (07-09-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022),Kurmugeon (04-23-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Physics Hunter (04-24-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

i identify as an independent but have voted republican since Reagan.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

I'd be careful how I spread that around, although I've exhausted the ways I can phrase it for the "search engines" I can't find it... a number of years ago it was reported that a memo went out from the DOJ to Federal law enforcement that people who quoted the Constitution, or GOD FORBID, have a copy of it were to be considered suspect, if not downright dangerous... this may have been during Janet Reno's "Reign of Terror", anyone else remember?

----------

12icer (04-20-2022),BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),foggy (05-23-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),pjohns (04-21-2022),QuaseMarco (04-20-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I used to be a Democrat as a young'un who didn't know any better ..... campaigned for McGovern to get us out of Vietnam. But most of my adult life I've been a registered and loyal Republican until the stolen election of 2020. Now I have no party affiliation.

I am surely a constitutionalist.............. in the other thread where I said that people should have to take an intelligence test to vote, I was just letting off steam and frustration with the moronic Biden supporters. Of course I know that is not constitutional. 

I think that post was the impetus for @Trinnity to make her declaration.....  :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I'd be careful how I spread that around, although I've exhausted the ways I can phrase it for the "search engines" I can't find it... a number of years ago it was reported that a memo went out from the DOJ to Federal law enforcement that people who quoted the Constitution, or GOD FORBID, have a copy of it were to be considered suspect, if not downright dangerous... this may have been during Janet Reno's "Reign of Terror", anyone else remember?


It's one of the FBI's *indicators* of white supremacist domestic terrorist. The FBI is an enemy of the people and the constitution.

----------

12icer (04-20-2022),BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),donttread (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Mr. Claws (04-20-2022),Quark (04-20-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

It seems very strange to me how the various labels have evolved over the years.

Are there still Tea Party Republicans out there?

----------

12icer (04-20-2022),BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Quark (04-20-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> It seems very strange to me how the various labels have evolved over the years.
> 
> Are there still Tea Party Republicans out there?


Obama's weaponized IRS destroyed the Tea Party.

----------

Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Mr. Claws (04-20-2022),Quark (04-20-2022)

----------


## TLSG

The Tea Party was an impotent joke.

Even all this "MAGA" and "Let's Go, Brandon" stuff doesn't go far enough.

----------

donttread (04-20-2022),Quark (04-20-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

1) GOD
2) Country(Constitution)
3) Family
4) Meself... Label Me what You will, I Know Right from Wrong and How to Use Me Common Sense...!!!

----------

12icer (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),old dog (04-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-20-2022),Swedgin (04-20-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

I'm a primitive about everything....original intent.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-20-2022),Trinnity (04-20-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

I don't remember who said what. This has been in my mind for months now: 


WHAT IS A CONSERVATIVE? 


It's whatever a person says it is. For some it's fiscal policy. For some it's social policy. For some it's religion. For others it's to conserve Earth by not pouring motor in your ditch or salt on your steps. I don't know what CONSERVATIVE means anymore. I thought I did, but I didn't. It seems to be a custom label. Whatever your custom is.


I'm calling bullshit on "conservative". What counts is the Constitution. It's been tampered with, but that can be fixed. I mean taking the Fed out of things that are the right of the Sates to govern. Do that and many of our problems are solved right there.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),East of the Beast (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Mr. Claws (04-20-2022),Quark (04-20-2022),QuaseMarco (04-20-2022)

----------


## 12icer

As Am I BOOBOO!!!! in #15 Make America Great, safe for everyone, give every one the same opportunities, reward good behavior and work ethic, Immediately stop any criminal behavior  and violence and remove the entities that entreat and execute it from society by the event appropriate means. END the march of the globalist OWG NWO monarchist with extreme Retribution.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Mr. Claws (04-20-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> It seems very strange to me how the various labels have evolved over the years.
> 
> Are there still Tea Party Republicans out there?


I'm the guy with the Canuck/Yank flagged ball cap, back of the top group on the left.

glennbeckrr8.28.2010.jpg

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),East of the Beast (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022),Kodiak (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),QuaseMarco (04-20-2022)

----------


## Dos Equis

> People who call themselves conservatives are all over the place ideologically, but the one place they rarely are is on the side of the US Constitution. Most conservatives have a set of values and emotions that  line up with the constitution only when it's convenient or it's what they LIKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a conservative and here is why.

Ben Franklin said it best

“In these sentiments, sir, I agree to this Constitution, with all its faults, if they are such; because I think a General Government necessary for us, and there is no form of government, but what may be a blessing to the people if well administered; and believe further, that this is likely to be well administered for a course of years, and can only end in despotism, as other forms have done before it, when the people shall become so corrupted as to need despotic government, being incapable of any other.”

Put a perfect government in place for an immoral people, and they will ruin it

But an imperfect government in place for a moral people, and they will fix it.

That is why the Left is at war with morality, they know that once they destroy morality, and the morality of the country is that of a jail cell, all that can be done to maintain law and order is to build a wall around the entire country and hire a warden.

Ben knew the Constitution was not perfect because man is not perfect, but knew that the moral integrity of society was the only hope of it enduring for any length of time.

Only a moral people can be free, for you either monitor your own conduct to maintain a civil society or government will be forced to do it for you.

----------

12icer (04-20-2022),BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),Canadianeye (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),East of the Beast (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Mr. Claws (04-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-20-2022),Physics Hunter (04-24-2022),potlatch (04-20-2022),QuaseMarco (04-20-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

It is my belief that creating a 3rd party would be a disaster.

I also believe it may be entirely possible to kick people out of the Republican party other than the traditional method of voting them out.  More on that some other time.

However, the kicker may be that if we boot RINO's out of the party they just might try to create a 3rd party on their own, thus defeating the purpose.  Still, they'd most likely just jump to the DEM-Uni-party anyway since we'd make it clear where they need to go.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Canadianeye (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Quark (04-20-2022)

----------


## old dog

Welcome to the club.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-21-2022)

----------


## Dos Equis

> It is my belief that creating a 3rd party would be a disaster.
> 
> I also believe it may be entirely possible to kick people out of the Republican party other than the traditional method of voting them out.  More on that some other time.
> 
> However, the kicker may be that if we boot RINO's out of the party they just might try to create a 3rd party on their own, thus defeating the purpose.  Still, they'd most likely just jump to the DEM-Uni-party anyway since we'd make it clear where they need to go.


If you create a third party, the Left would just subvert and take it over as they do everything else.

The issue is centralized power that is unchecked.  That is why I support the Article V movement to take power away from the Federal government and return it to the states.

After all, power corrupts and that goes for everyone.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Canadianeye (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-21-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Quark (04-20-2022)

----------


## potlatch

I have always been 'Conservative' in all ways. Frankly I don't know another word to call myself. I support our God given freedoms, small government, equal justice, traditional family values, property rights, bear arms, Christian mores, free markets and our Constitution. I despise those who are taking it away.


ConstitutionBurning.gif

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Canadianeye (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),donttread (04-20-2022),Dos Equis (04-21-2022),foggy (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022),Physics Hunter (04-24-2022),QuaseMarco (04-20-2022)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> It seems very strange to me how the various labels have evolved over the years.
> 
> Are there still Tea Party Republicans out there?


I participated locally for almost four years.

----------

Canadianeye (04-21-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022)

----------


## Dan40

I'm conservative in all things, including the Constitution.  I try to avoid waste in everything.  The environment is here for us to use,  not waste or politicize.  I've never been a Republican.  Been an Independent for more than 60 years!  Cannot vote for any Democrat.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Canadianeye (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022)

----------


## Dos Equis

> I have always been 'Conservative' in all ways. Frankly I don't know another word to call myself. I support our God given freedoms, small government, equal justice, traditional family values, property rights, bear arms, Christian mores, free markets and our Constitution. I despise those who are taking it away.
> 
> 
> That society produced the Fouding
> 
> ConstitutionBurning.gif


The ONLY reason we had the good fortune to have the wisdom of the Founding Fathers to write the Constitution was because America had been colonized by religious folk fleeing government oppression from Europe.

That moral culture produced them.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),donttread (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022),Physics Hunter (04-24-2022),potlatch (04-20-2022),Quark (04-20-2022)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> The ONLY reason we had the good fortune to have the wisdom of the Founding Fathers to write the Constitution was because America had been colonized by religious folk fleeing government oppression from Europe.
> 
> That moral culture produced them.


There was some of that. Others came for economic opportunity.

----------

Quark (04-20-2022)

----------


## Quark

Conservative prior to the 18th century meant to preserve and keep the tradition of the monarchy and it's institutions and the Divine Right of kings. In the 18th century after the Revolution War a conservative in America would be someone who favor a strong central government with a king as some Federalists considered such as Alexander Hamilton. The king idea was squashed but the strong central government stayed. 

In the 18th century a liberal was someone who followed Lockean philosophy as outlined in our Declaration of Independence and did not favor a strong central government and certainly did not favor a king with Divine Right.

This of course is based on British thinking at time of the Age of Enlightenment.

Today a conservative in American terms is someone who favors a strong central government under control of conservatives and following the US Constitution when it suits them. Conservatives also favor the US as a world power willing and able to force the world nations to do it's bidding.

Today the term "liberal" has been so bastardize that it's hard to define the term. Many of us who might call ourselves "liberal" have to use the adjective, "classical" in front of "liberal" to show that we follow Lockean philosophy as outlined in the Declaration of Independence and support the US Constitution as written.  Some of us have chosen the term "libertarian" "conservative libertarian" or "libertarian anarchist" to define ourselves because the term has been so bastardize.

Hope this helps.

----------

dinosaur (04-20-2022),Physics Hunter (04-24-2022)

----------


## potlatch

> The ONLY reason we had the good fortune to have the wisdom of the Founding Fathers to write the Constitution was because America had been colonized by religious folk fleeing government oppression from Europe.
> 
> That moral culture produced them.


I agree Dos Equis and it may not seem like it but there are still plenty of us who still hold to that 'moral culture' and have produced good moral children too. I do believe that what we have been going through the past two or more years may have caused a lot of soul searching and thus a surge back to our moral values. There will be those who laugh at that but it takes bad times to create good, or better, people.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Dos Equis (04-21-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022),Quark (04-24-2022),QuaseMarco (04-20-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> It's whatever a person says it is. For some it's fiscal policy. For some it's social policy. For some it's religion. For others it's to conserve Earth by not pouring motor in your ditch or salt on your steps. I don't know what CONSERVATIVE means anymore. I thought I did, but I didn't. It seems to be a custom label. Whatever your custom is.


I don't know what a conservative is anymore. Everyone has their own version. I'll stick with the Constitution/BOR. Original intent.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),MisterVeritis (04-20-2022)

----------


## Old Tex

Me? 

I'm a mental health voter. I just vote against the insane. So far I've never voted democrat.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Dan40 (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-21-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022)

----------


## Victory101

When the shooting starts political ideology goes to out the window and everyone becomes a survivalist.
Nothing else counts, personal liberties, laws, constitutional rights, etc don't count for shit.  Only you and your families survival matters.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022),Quark (04-20-2022)

----------


## foggy

I was in night school and they had a voter registration drive.
I signed up and got a democrat voter card that they picked.
I never changed it. Now I can keep tabs on the party of nothing.
The last thing I got from b was a questioner asking me to send them money so they can expose
the crooked Republicans that rigged the election. Pure friggin crooked dopes.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-21-2022),Lone Gunman (04-20-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I participated locally for almost four years.


So that was you standing on the corner with the giant upside down  American flag. I wondered who that was.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022)

----------


## donttread

> People who call themselves conservatives are all over the place ideologically, but the one place they rarely are is on the side of the US Constitution. Most conservatives have a set of values and emotions that  line up with the constitution only when it's convenient or it's what they LIKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is exactly why I am a Libertarian @Trinnity  From a federal perspective at least the Constitution IS the LP platform. Long ago I left the republican party for the same reason you site. 
The BOR's is NOT a pick and choose menu.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022)

----------


## donttread

> I haven't considered myself "conservative" for a long time, but I'm definitely not a Marxist/leftist, either. 
> 
> I don't see myself as right or left. I'm all about common sense, morality and logic; about what is the natural state of things; about what works and what doesn't.
> 
> This whole "left-wing vs. right-wing" conflict is just a marketing ploy used to fence people into one group or the other. It keeps us at each other's throats and prevents us from coming together to deal with our common enemies.
> 
> Now, I know people on the "right" and people on the "left" have always had their differences, but they still had core values that were left off the table. But now, things are way too adversarial, and everyone (especially those on the "left") has deviated so far from the boundaries of logic and common sense that it would take a cataclysmic event to wake them up and abandon such extremes.






You said it as quoted below!

This whole "left-wing vs. right-wing" conflict is just a marketing ploy used to fence people into one group or the other. It keeps us at each other's throats and prevents us from coming together to deal with our common enemies.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),old dog (04-20-2022)

----------


## Taxcutter

The meaning of the word "conservative" changed about twenty years ago.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),foggy (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-21-2022),Physics Hunter (04-24-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Constitutional populist

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),donttread (04-21-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> It is my belief that creating a 3rd party would be a disaster.
> 
> I also believe it may be entirely possible to kick people out of the Republican party other than the traditional method of voting them out.  More on that some other time.
> 
> However, the kicker may be that if we boot RINO's out of the party they just might try to create a 3rd party on their own, thus defeating the purpose.  Still, they'd most likely just jump to the DEM-Uni-party anyway since we'd make it clear where they need to go.


The TEA Party did exactly that. It is/was called Precint Politics.

In a nutshell, it was this, and it explained the fury the establishment GOP (Steele, Boehner, Ryan) felt towards the TEA Party.

Each Precint (within each State) had a number of votes/persons on a committee to select for the Party ticket. The TEA Party discovered that those committees were at about 50% (higher or lower) capacity. The Establishment GOP had been waffling along and "selecting" via this process, a GOP Establishment politician to run, and then win.

The TEA Party put in hundred/thousands of people into those committess. That meant, that when the ticket was to be selected by the committee...the TEA Party people (who had filled all those vacant seats)...out voted the Establishment GOPers - and selected TEA Party nominees, aka, real Conservatives who became the people on the ticket for the primary etc.

This was basically taking the Republican Party, and turning them into active, real Conservatives who were (and still are) for the People. We The People.

The GOP Establishment went ballistic. Boehner tried every trick in the book to stop it. Eventually the GOP Establishment selected Paul Ryan who alleged himself into the TEA Party movement as the "guy" who could sort it all out on both sides of the Conservative aisle.

Didn't work. The GOP who mocked and ridiculed the TEA Party...got swept up and destroyed, and, is to this very day destroyed - since President Trump tapped into that. Anti-Establishment GOP and We The People.

The TEA Party forged the resistance we saw with President Trump, and are the backbone of any hope America has in overcoming the destruction of America at the hands of the Dems/RINOs and establishment politicians.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),dinosaur (04-21-2022),Foghorn (04-21-2022)

----------


## foggy

The poor Tea Party.
I sent them a donation and my check came back as being cashed by the dnc.

They seem to get us on every corner.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

For real???

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> The meaning of the word "conservative" changed about twenty years ago.


It's nebulous. It changes with each person you talk to. So I'm out.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> It is my belief that creating a 3rd party would be a disaster.
> 
> I also believe it may be entirely possible to kick people out of the Republican party other than the traditional method of voting them out.  More on that some other time.
> 
> However, the kicker may be that if we boot RINO's out of the party they just might try to create a 3rd party on their own, thus defeating the purpose.  Still, they'd most likely just jump to the DEM-Uni-party anyway since we'd make it clear where they need to go.


We have over 20 REGISTERED legal political parties now.  The Libertarian Party is 3rd strongest.  In 50 years they have elected 4 people to state offices, none serving at this time.  A third party means little in the USA.  The Tea Party is NOT a registered political party.  I'm an Independent and a Tea Party member.  Sadly there are numerous so called tea parties.

----------

Canadianeye (04-21-2022),donttread (04-21-2022),JustPassinThru (04-21-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> You said it as quoted below!
> 
> This whole "left-wing vs. right-wing" conflict is just a marketing ploy used to *fence people into one group or the other.* *It keeps us at each other's throats and prevents us from coming together to deal with our common enemies.*


Some on this Site are doing the same *Damn Thing*...!!!

----------

12icer (04-20-2022),donttread (04-21-2022),old dog (04-21-2022)

----------


## 12icer

I have no use for any person who is going to be a go along to get along politician. If they are going to put a complete stop to everything the democratic party has done for the last 40 years, Erase everything that the clintons and their friends have done, everything obama did and execute him and his co conspirators for treason, crush slo joe and his cadre of idiots BUT most of all dismantle the deep state criminal subversives and bring them ALL to justice,  I will vote for them and then we can talk about returning to the Founding fathers Constitution and bill of rights. You may ask why, So I will say just this criminals only use the Constitution to protect themselves, they do not give a damn about it for anyone else. They suspended it for everyone else, so they also suspended it for themselves. It can be restored and strengthened after they are all gone for good.
I will vote for those who will slap them down and stomp them into the ground, The time for Oh well they can.t do that, We have to negotiate is long gone.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022)

----------


## Jen

I will say that I am conservative in my lifestyle, but I am not A Conservative.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),Foghorn (04-21-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It seems very strange to me how the various labels have evolved over the years.
> 
> Are there still Tea Party Republicans out there?



That's the problem.  It's not that conservative tenets, as we know them, are not applicable or are contrary to the Constitution.  It's that too many people, trying to deny what they really WANT - authoritarian, usually with a collectivist bent - they try to hide it by claiming to be something else.

And then there's the commentators who have to show how much smarter they are than everyone else.  If I hear another turd-brain babbling on about "neo-cons" wanting war, I'm gonna smash something.  One of them, who I think is a stealth Communist...he's argued for UBI, under a different name...he's called that hideous blob, Victoria Nuland, a "neo-con." 

No, she's not.  She's a Bidenista, doing her part to protect the Biden (crime) Family's revenue stream.  Even to promoting nuclear war...some things are worth ("those people") dying for.

There's mindless RINOs, most of them in the pay of the munitions industry.  They want Endless War, and when it ends the way Biden brought Afghanistan to an end...so much the better, MOAR ORDERS!

That has nothing to do with either conservatism or the Republican Party.  Granted, most of the GOP leadership is of that mindset.  So the party system is irrelevant, now.

So it is.  Those of us who seek answers are always in the minority.  And now in this age of mass psychosis, we're more out of the mainstream.

I no longer worry about what "political" commentators say - they're irrelevant.  Our problems won't be solved by system politics.  Our problems will be solved by the politics of gun muzzle, noose, and torch.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),Canadianeye (04-21-2022),dinosaur (04-21-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I don't remember who said what. This has been in my mind for months now: 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS A CONSERVATIVE? 
> 
> 
> It's whatever a person says it is. For some it's fiscal policy. For some it's social policy. For some it's religion. For others it's to conserve Earth by not pouring motor in your ditch or salt on your steps. I don't know what CONSERVATIVE means anymore. I thought I did, but I didn't. It seems to be a custom label. Whatever your custom is.
> 
> 
> I'm calling bullshit on "conservative". What counts is the Constitution. It's been tampered with, but that can be fixed. I mean taking the Fed out of things that are the right of the Sates to govern. Do that and many of our problems are solved right there.



What is a conservative?

Conservatism is CAUTION.  Sticking to fundamentals.  I had a conservative dentist - no, not that he supported Reagan (although he may have).  He was conservative in his treatments.  He didn't pull my wisdom teeth, because they weren't crowding my jaw.  He even put a filling in one.

Conservative preachers, stick to the fundamentals of their faith.  In Christian sects, that leads to old-time camp-meeting revivalism.  In Islam, that leads to some good-fun with scimitar and chopping block, and a lot of hapless accusees waiting to be relieved of their craniums.

Fundamentals. Being cautious about trying new things...or new ideas, new directions.

In American politics, it means sticking close to the precepts of America's founding.  Individual liberties and fundamental rights.  The Constitution.  The structure of government, and the limits of each branch and each level.

What would a conservative government look like?  As Publius described it in The Federalist Papers.

Proposals to grow this program, tax this group more, limit that state right, force other states to abide with what Washington wishes...those are not conservative ideas, but merely authoritarian.  The boot on the face.  The thrill of raw power.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),Canadianeye (04-21-2022),dinosaur (04-21-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It is my belief that creating a 3rd party would be a disaster.
> 
> I also believe it may be entirely possible to kick people out of the Republican party other than the traditional method of voting them out.  More on that some other time.
> 
> However, the kicker may be that if we boot RINO's out of the party they just might try to create a 3rd party on their own, thus defeating the purpose.  Still, they'd most likely just jump to the DEM-Uni-party anyway since we'd make it clear where they need to go.


The parties are not the problem.

The problem is the people who have gotten INTO the political system.  And the other people, who sit outside and do nothing.

A party is like a shovel.  If you want a hole dug, you buy a shovel.

But that's only the first step.  Buying a second shovel because the first one didn't dig a hole...is also not a solution.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),Canadianeye (04-21-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It's nebulous. It changes with each person you talk to. So I'm out.


The problem is not conservatism, but veracity.

Honesty.  NO ONE is honest anymore - ABOUT ANYTHING.

Everything is a lie.  Everyone is weaving a fictitious Narrative - even for themselves.  We now not only insist on our own opinions, but our own facts.  I don't mean you particularly; but everyone.  Everyone's a gender-fluid pansexual who's all about rights...unless it's the rights of little kids when the NEA decides that their schoolteachers host Drag Queen Story Hour.  The rights of little kids not to have their bodies mutilated, or be chemically castrated...or, ferchrissake, NOT GET THIS DAMN JAB.

So no one has any integrity or honesty, even to self, anymore.

That's why I discuss these things so little.  The Russia deal?  It's like beating your head against a wall.  They have their fantasy of what's happening, and they're sticking to it.  I can't change their minds, and I don't feel like fighting...so, fuggum.  I'm like Lot while Sodom went crazy.  All these sick, demented, untrue, harmful ideas...and I'm Hateful for not going along like a good little Groupthink puppet.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),Canadianeye (04-21-2022),donttread (04-21-2022),East of the Beast (04-21-2022)

----------


## Jen

> The problem is not conservatism, but veracity.
> 
> Honesty.  NO ONE is honest anymore - ABOUT ANYTHING.
> 
> Everything is a lie.  Everyone is weaving a fictitious Narrative - even for themselves.  We now not only insist on our own opinions, but our own facts.  I don't mean you particularly; but everyone.  Everyone's a gender-fluid pansexual who's all about rights...unless it's the rights of little kids when the NEA decides that their schoolteachers host Drag Queen Story Hour.  The rights of little kids not to have their bodies mutilated, or be chemically castrated...or, ferchrissake, NOT GET THIS DAMN JAB.
> 
> So no one has any integrity or honesty, even to self, anymore.
> 
> That's why I discuss these things so little.  The Russia deal?  It's like beating your head against a wall.  They have their fantasy of what's happening, and they're sticking to it.  I can't change their minds, and I don't feel like fighting...so, fuggum.  I'm like Lot while Sodom went crazy.  All these sick, demented, untrue, harmful ideas...and I'm Hateful for not going along like a good little Groupthink puppet.


Leftists/ Democrats demand dishonesty.  

They own the media, they own the government (including most Republicans, apparently), they own us..........and what they demand of us is dishonesty about everything.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

The Rule Of Law rooted in the Constitution would be fine by me if the Dems also stuck to it. They do not have the right nor authority to ignore the Rule Of Law - and in full view of everyone. 
When 2 black cops are shot dead on the back of BLM incited rioting - shot by a black person - and the BLM remain silent, Al Sharpton and Jackson and Waters - remain silent ... you know you are in a fucked up world. No matter if you are a Con or a Dem.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),dinosaur (04-21-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> Honesty.  NO ONE is honest anymore - ABOUT ANYTHING.
> 
> Everything is a lie.  Everyone is weaving a fictitious Narrative - even for themselves.


That's just not true. I cant speak for others but I constantly question myself and my character. Every day. I worry most about deluding myself. That's why I think about Human Nature almost obsessively.


JPT you don't seem like a liar to me.

A goal takes a plan and a plan takes a first step. 

I think it starts in the Primaries. Get the RINOs out by more carefully vetting candidates. Don't replace a rino with a poser (we're gonna have to watch carefully for that) or another rino.
Cleanup on the state and local level too.
State cong. and sen.
Local school board, election board, local GOP

That's my plan. I want to run for school board or county commissioner but I know that's not going to work for me as I can't commit the time,  so I'm going to hook up with the state GOP and work from that direction. I'm worried about our schools and the CRT that's already embedded (it has to be, our new superintendent is a male black progressive from Wake county )[Raleigh NC]. 

Additionally, a retired school board Head who I know shocked me saying all that equity stuff is worth considering because her son in college has been telling her so. I almost dropped my jaw. They own one of the local Nurseries and I'll never buy another plant from them, not a chance - not spending my money there ever again. OMG

Equity is, like "progressive" - code for the modern Marxism we SEE rising in America. You can call it "democratic socialism" or whatever you want but it's all the same. They won't "get it right this time".

It's not too late to stop it. If we don't restore the govt through the Constitution, we're doomed to an eventual civil war and no  one wants that. Do something. Do something. You got kids? Grandkids?? Do something. Retirement was just a fantasy anyway. Oh well.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),dinosaur (04-21-2022),Dubler9 (04-21-2022),Foghorn (04-21-2022),old dog (04-21-2022),OldSchool (04-21-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

Retirement was just a fantasy anyway. Oh well.


Ain't it the truth.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),Foghorn (04-21-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Leftists/ Democrats demand dishonesty.  
> 
> They own the media, they own the government (including most Republicans, apparently), they own us..........and what they demand of us is dishonesty about everything.


Aside from being profoundly dishonest , they are arrogant. They think that their philosophy of life is superior to that of the _knuckledragging_ conservative. But in recent years or maybe forever..... leftists are doing the violence in this country.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),Dubler9 (04-21-2022),Jen (04-21-2022)

----------


## donttread

> We have over 20 REGISTERED legal political parties now.  The Libertarian Party is 3rd strongest.  In 50 years they have elected 4 people to state offices, none serving at this time.  A third party means little in the USA.  The Tea Party is NOT a registered political party.  I'm an Independent and a Tea Party member.  Sadly there are numerous so called tea parties.


Money and influence keeps the others along with their ideas out. In April of 2020 , while in a state of emergency, the NYS legislature passed a bill that made it considerably more difficult for 3rd parties to get on the ballot.
That's the kind of thing they had time for in April of 2020! Campaign finance limits could change that landscape.

I've always felt that the tea party started with some true fiscal conservatives with a great message trying to change the RNC from within. But my take was that too many opportunistic regular repubs claimed to be part of the tea party for photo ops and ruined it. Is that accurate?

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),Dubler9 (04-21-2022),Foghorn (04-21-2022)

----------


## donttread

> Some on this Site are doing the same *Damn Thing*...!!!




Yeah, i was quoting a great line by TLSG, And yes, tribalism spreads because it's somewhere in our DNA. But this is destructive as we can already see. We are handing the young a world where they can take absolutely nothing at face value and half truths are the daily meal.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

I recall reading that Alexander Hamilton had a whole bunch of tea in a warehouse when our founding fathers initiated the Boston Tea Party.
Anybody smell money? I'll bet Alexander Hamilton did.
I would believe that the sky is bleeding before I would believe anything a politician says.

----------

BooBoo (04-21-2022),donttread (04-21-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

> That's just not true. I cant speak for others but I constantly question myself and my character. Every day. I worry most about deluding myself. That's why I think about Human Nature almost obsessively.
> 
> 
> JPT you don't seem like a liar to me.
> 
> A goal takes a plan and a plan takes a first step. 
> 
> I think it starts in the Primaries. Get the RINOs out by more carefully vetting candidates. Don't replace a rino with a poser (we're gonna have to watch carefully for that) or another rino.
> Cleanup on the state and local level too.
> ...


Well said. This is it.

----------


## Foghorn

The insanity has to stop.

We are being forced to continually pass new laws as a counter measure to the chess moves of the Communist Left, whether it be voter integrity, anti-pedophilia laws, border invasion, or education indoctrination.  Until we just say no to all of it this will never stop.

South Carolina, your move.

----------

Big Bird (04-21-2022),BooBoo (04-21-2022),Dubler9 (04-21-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

> I recall reading that *Alexander Hamilton* had a whole bunch of tea in a warehouse when our founding fathers initiated the Boston Tea Party.
> Anybody smell money? I'll bet Alexander Hamilton did.
> I would believe that the sky is bleeding before I would believe anything a politician says.


Ya know, I think I got that wrong. I think it was Hancock that had a bunch of tea warehoused at the time of the tea party.

----------


## Dan40

> Money and influence keeps the others along with their ideas out. In April of 2020 , while in a state of emergency, the NYS legislature passed a bill that made it considerably more difficult for 3rd parties to get on the ballot.
> That's the kind of thing they had time for in April of 2020! Campaign finance limits could change that landscape.
> 
> I've always felt that the tea party started with some true fiscal conservatives with a great message trying to change the RNC from within. But my take was that too many opportunistic regular repubs claimed to be part of the tea party for photo ops and ruined it. Is that accurate?


Pretty much.  And I understand that the original tea party failed to protect that name, thus others, some charlatans, used the  name for their own benefit.

----------

donttread (04-22-2022)

----------


## Dan40

What we truly need are term limits on congress people.  NO person can ignore millions being thrown at them for 20, or 30, or even 40 years.  We also need to take away the bureaucrats ability to make regulations.  That is the job of Congress.  Ron Paul introduced legislation to limit terms in all 12 of his terms!!!!

----------

donttread (04-21-2022)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> What we truly need are term limits on congress people.  NO person can ignore millions being thrown at them for 20, or 30, or even 40 years.  We also need to take away the bureaucrats ability to make regulations.  That is the job of Congress.  Ron Paul introduced legislation to limit terms in all 12 of his terms!!!!


All that takes is a well written Constitutional amendment.

----------


## donttread

> I recall reading that Alexander Hamilton had a whole bunch of tea in a warehouse when our founding fathers initiated the Boston Tea Party.
> Anybody smell money? I'll bet Alexander Hamilton did.
> I would believe that the sky is bleeding before I would believe anything a politician says.



Which is why the founders wrote the Constitution to free the people and shackle the government. Government has reversed those over time and it needs to go back.

----------

Big Bird (04-21-2022),Quark (04-23-2022)

----------


## donttread

> The insanity has to stop.
> 
> We are being forced to continually pass new laws as a counter measure to the chess moves of the Communist Left, whether it be voter integrity, anti-pedophilia laws, border invasion, or education indoctrination.  Until we just say no to all of it this will never stop.
> 
> South Carolina, your move.



We have too many laws and have had for a long time now. Congress should devote an equal amount of time to getting rid of old laws as they do to passing new laws.

----------

Dan40 (04-21-2022),Quark (04-23-2022)

----------


## foggy

Yes,
Trinnity

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Leftists/ Democrats demand dishonesty.  
> 
> They own the media, they own the government (including most Republicans, apparently), they own us..........and what they demand of us is dishonesty about everything.



Do you know what this is about, really?  I have a theory.  AUTISM.

You were a schoolteacher.  You probably had to deal with an autism-spectrum kid or two.  It's not that they're stupid - sometimes they are mentally retarded, too - but that they have zero empathy; they live in their fantasy world; they don't relate to the real world or other people.  Not even pets.

Autistics seem to flourish with computer coding.  Just as many, in the past, were math savants.

Listening to accounts of Google today, it sounds like they're FULL of autistics.  Google staff does the programmers' LAUNDRY for them.  They have play-rooms in the compound.  It's like day-care, except that the kids are adults, and they're working.  AND paid HUGE AMOUNTS.

Bill Gates is autistic, IMHO.  He was a social misfit all his life - he was a billionaire before he even started dating, and the woman he selected...man, I've seen more-attractive women married to janitors.  Even Steve Jobs didn't get along with Gates - and the two crossed paths at many times, in many roles.  They were members of the Homebrew Computer Club; and Jobs asked Gates for a referral to a business that could write and sell an operating system for his not-yet-designed Macintosh.  That referral got Jobs thrown out of a business, and Jobs remembered it with anger, for the rest of his life.

But the point is:  What the media, and the legal structure is coming to, is what we'd expect of a society dominated with sexual deviants and autistics.  Denial of reality.  DEMAND that everyone else submit to the autistics' fantasy, which right now revolves around Open Borders and no police.  And printing up money to hand out - to corporate cronies of the Tech companies, and in some cases TO the tech companies.

Sexualizing schoolchildren.  Teaching them homosexuality.  Teaching them of 57 Genders.  Of course, in such a Clown World, pedophiles are going to gravitate to the center and try and make contacts, have their fun.

This is completely unsustainable, and I fear, this summer, we'll see how it ends.

----------

Quark (04-23-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> That's just not true. I cant speak for others but I constantly question myself and my character. Every day. I worry most about deluding myself. That's why I think about Human Nature almost obsessively.
> 
> 
> JPT you don't seem like a liar to me.


You and I, and a small number of people here (meaning the membership, which is very small, compared to Face___k) are a fraction of a percent.  Even including the much-larger communities of Gold-Is-Money, and the membership in Mises.org...we're at best, maybe one percent.  Even allowing for people we don't know who are fully onboard with what we believe.

Plans are good.  I've talked about Plan-Before-Revolution, for five years now.

But there is one little problem:  The people.

The people have to be onboard.  Yes, many are.  Many more are lying low.  But we haven't reached critical mass, not yet.  Our Boston Massacre hasn't happened yet.  We haven't had our Paul Revere moment.

Your remarks about retirement...yes, that stings.  I was lucky - I can't even claim that I planned this, but it happened to my advantage.  And with the time I have, I HAVE thought about living my fantasy and running for elected office.

And, who knows, I may.  But as far as Washington goes...Ted Cruz and a few others are showing us, there is NO rehabilitating that modern Sodom.  I think that when we get to the tipping point, there are going to be a lot of dead Elites.  And some of them, even, will be on our side.  Cruz; DeSantis if he runs and wins.  Given how lopsided the polls are, he may win, even against the open fraud of Dominion.

At best, he'll be as successful as Trump was.  On the surface, Trump accomplished a good deal.  Partly because the most-important thing a government leader can do is INSPIRE CONFIDENCE, and that, Trump did.

But he didn't clean out the nest.  The Fraudulent Bureau of Instigation, the other alphabet agencies...now, almost-certainly, even the Secret Service...will be out to get Trump or DeSantis or Cruz or whoever else may win, who's not a mouth-foamer Leftist.

This is not the time for me to go to Washington and take the punishment aimed at those now senile or dead of old age.  No, if I do government, it will be at state level.  I'm starting to think that I've really found a home in Montana.

----------

Quark (04-23-2022),Robert (04-24-2022)

----------


## Jen

> Do you know what this is about, really?  I have a theory.  AUTISM.
> 
> You were a schoolteacher.  You probably had to deal with an autism-spectrum kid or two.  It's not that they're stupid - sometimes they are mentally retarded, too - but that they have zero empathy; they live in their fantasy world; they don't relate to the real world or other people.  Not even pets.
> 
> Autistics seem to flourish with computer coding.  Just as many, in the past, were math savants.
> 
> Listening to accounts of Google today, it sounds like they're FULL of autistics.  Google staff does the programmers' LAUNDRY for them.  They have play-rooms in the compound.  It's like day-care, except that the kids are adults, and they're working.  AND paid HUGE AMOUNTS.
> 
> Bill Gates is autistic, IMHO.  He was a social misfit all his life - he was a billionaire before he even started dating, and the woman he selected...man, I've seen more-attractive women married to janitors.  Even Steve Jobs didn't get along with Gates - and the two crossed paths at many times, in many roles.  They were members of the Homebrew Computer Club; and Jobs asked Gates for a referral to a business that could write and sell an operating system for his not-yet-designed Macintosh.  That referral got Jobs thrown out of a business, and Jobs remembered it with anger, for the rest of his life.
> ...


You make a good point.  I had never thought of it, but I do know how to spot children (sometimes adults) who are on the autism spectrum and I am good at it.  Many adults have learned to cover for their autism and present themselves as normal.  

I agree that Bill Gates is probably autistic.  I've not paid a lot of attention to Elon Musk, but I hear he is also autistic and it shows up in his nonsensical Twitter writings.  Keep in mind, though, that even normal people might have some of the tell tale traits of autism, so it's not good to personally go around and diagnose everyone we see.

Society is moving toward a place where we are bionically engineered.  I know that sounds crazy, but a Marxist society would operate better with automatons than it does with humans who are not consistent in their emotions or actions. That is years from now, but we are being geared to accept  things that are heinous, wrong, and counterproductive to human life.  It is way worse than just a Clown World they are pushing us toward.

I don't think we will see how it ends as soon as this summer unless there is a revolt against what the Leftists are pushing.  I've given up on that happening in my lifetime.  Maybe it will though.  

You are right though.......Autistic people have no compassion or empathy.  It's what makes them feel good at this moment.  The same thing can be said for people who reject God.

----------

Brat (04-22-2022),JustPassinThru (04-21-2022)

----------


## Dos Equis

> What we truly need are term limits on congress people.  NO person can ignore millions being thrown at them for 20, or 30, or even 40 years.  We also need to take away the bureaucrats ability to make regulations.  That is the job of Congress.  Ron Paul introduced legislation to limit terms in all 12 of his terms!!!!


Congress will NEVER limit their own power.

The only way to get that done is the Article V amendment movement.  States need to rise up and amend the Constitution for the first time to get this done.

About 80% of Americans agree, but it will NEVER see the light of day without states amending the Constitution for the first time in US history.

So far, we have about 20 states who have signed on.  We need 14 more.

----------

Brat (04-22-2022),Kurmugeon (04-23-2022)

----------


## donttread

> What we truly need are term limits on congress people.  NO person can ignore millions being thrown at them for 20, or 30, or even 40 years.  We also need to take away the bureaucrats ability to make regulations.  That is the job of Congress.  Ron Paul introduced legislation to limit terms in all 12 of his terms!!!!


There was an effort, a rather quite one, in 2019 I am told. Majority voted for but not enough to justify an amendment. How many of you heard anything about that at the time? 
I envision party plans to look like they supported it but make sure it did not get super majority of votes. Sometime I want to look up who voted against it

----------


## patrickt

> People who call themselves conservatives are all over the place ideologically, but the one place they rarely are is on the side of the US Constitution. Most conservatives have a set of values and emotions that  line up with the constitution only when it's convenient or it's what they LIKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Constitutionalist, a fiscal conservative, and a libertarian.

----------


## Canadianeye

> You make a good point.  I had never thought of it, but I do know how to spot children (sometimes adults) who are on the autism spectrum and I am good at it.  Many adults have learned to cover for their autism and present themselves as normal.  
> 
> I agree that Bill Gates is probably autistic.  I've not paid a lot of attention to Elon Musk, but I hear he is also autistic and it shows up in his nonsensical Twitter writings.  Keep in mind, though, that even normal people might have some of the tell tale traits of autism, so it's not good to personally go around and diagnose everyone we see.
> 
> Society is moving toward a place where we are bionically engineered.  I know that sounds crazy, but a Marxist society would operate better with automatons than it does with humans who are not consistent in their emotions or actions. That is years from now, but we are being geared to accept  things that are heinous, wrong, and counterproductive to human life.  It is way worse than just a Clown World they are pushing us toward.
> 
> I don't think we will see how it ends as soon as this summer unless there is a revolt against what the Leftists are pushing.  I've given up on that happening in my lifetime.  Maybe it will though.  
> 
> You are right though.......Autistic people have no compassion or empathy.  It's what makes them feel good at this moment.  The same thing can be said for people who reject God.


The destruction of the moral fabric of society (as predicted by many for decades now)...has more than likely produced populations of sociopaths as a byproduct.

Off a list of what is a sociopath. See if you can sense a pattern.


    A lack of empathy for others
    Little to no genuine remorse
    The manipulation of other people
    Lying and deceit
    A sense of superiority over others
    Little to no regard for right or wrong
    The belief that rules do not apply to them
    Getting into legal trouble or a little regard for the law
    A lack of responsibility or engaging in irresponsible behaviors
    Aggression or hostility
    The exploitation of other people
    Substance use

----------


## Jen

> The destruction of the moral fabric of society (as predicted by many for decades now)...has more than likely produced populations of sociopaths as a byproduct.
> 
> Off a list of what is a sociopath. See if you can sense a pattern.
> 
> 
>     A lack of empathy for others
>     Little to no genuine remorse
>     The manipulation of other people
>     Lying and deceit
> ...


Yes to all of this. And now there are so many of these sociopaths that it will be nearly impossible to move past what they've brought to us.

Autism is just a piece of that and it is possible that it was, in part at least, brought on by a form of bio-weapon. I"m not saying it was, but just that that possibility is there.

----------

Canadianeye (05-24-2022),Kurmugeon (04-23-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The destruction of the moral fabric of society (as predicted by many for decades now)...has more than likely produced populations of sociopaths as a byproduct.
> 
> Off a list of what is a sociopath. See if you can sense a pattern.
> 
> 
>     A lack of empathy for others
>     Little to no genuine remorse
>     The manipulation of other people
>     Lying and deceit
> ...


Sociopaths are often superficially, warm and likeable.  It's how they get to where they can do what they do.

Bill Clinton had lots of friends.  Even Rush Limbaugh said, once, Clinton would be fun to go to a ball game with.

Ted Bundy, who was well-liked...future true-crime writer Ann Rule volunteered, along with Bundy, in a Seattle Suicide-Prevention Hotline office.

Much more rare, are the grating, obnoxious people like Bill Gates.  The dizzy space cases like Elon Musk.  And is it not interesting, that so many young people are enthralled with Elon, as fanboiz?  The tech autistics.  They're as messed up.  HOW autism became so prevalent, is another question...I'm starting to think, there's something the traditional anti-vaxxers are on to something.

But what we're seeing, while it's sociopathy, is much deeper than JUST that.

----------

Canadianeye (05-24-2022),Jen (04-22-2022)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> I have been categorized against my will as a subject...until the rebellion takes place.
> 
> Until then I will hold to Conservatism.


I find myself more and more Conservative every year, particularly as the Democrats get more and more radical. 

But, that doesn't mean I am a Republican.  

I would like to call myself a Libertarian-Conservative Constitutionalist, but that only leaves me with no one worth voting for.

Bitch McConnell, Romney and Murkowski are not Conservatives, nor are they Constitutionalists. They are GOP-Uniparty-Deep-State-Shills.

Still, at this point in the madness, a Vote for the GOP is allot better than a vote for the Democrat-Anti-white-Anti-male-Lunatic.

-

----------

Canadianeye (05-24-2022),Quark (04-23-2022)

----------


## Kurmugeon

There is little to no difference between a high functioning person with Asperger's Syndrome vs. a person who started normal, and has become a drug addict.

Note that Asperger's Syndrome is NOT common Autism.  But it is often misdiagnosed as High Functioning Autism.  

What Is Asperger Syndrome? | Autism Speaks

Nor does Autism or Asperger's always create a person is unable to function effectively in society.  Of course, there are many people who have become addicts who are able to function in society too.

People with high functioning Autism make excellent programmers and mathematicians. 

People who have Asperger's make excellent snipers for the military in unethical conflicts like the Vietnam War.  But after...

From personal experience with people in my circle who some have Asperger's, some are addicts, and some have high functioning Autism, I believe that while people call Asperger's an Autism Spectrum Disorder, it is not caused by the same element as Autism, and it is possible, and even likely, to have Asperger's and Autism at the same time, and then become a drug addict. 

Each added problem makes the whole even more pronounced and detrimental in the same direction.

They are linked by effect, but different in key cause. 

People with the genetic abnormality that causes  Asperger's literally do not have the wiring in their brains to have any form of Empathy.   They can and usually do learn to socially emulate Sympathy (Rather than Empathy), as a means of getting along with society, by appearing to be more normal.

Empathy vs. Sympathy: Understanding Key Differences

Not always, but people who have Asperger's tend to be unusually gifted in the areas of Math, Science and Invention.  They also tend to be INTJ personalities.  They are not always amoral, but easily can be.  It depends on how they were raised, and what experiences they had growing up.  Many form a moral code which is highly evolved, but they don't FEEL it via hard wired Empathy, they THINK it via learned social Sympathy. 

https://www.verywellmind.com/intj-in...udging-2795988

I believe that in people with Asperger's, the portion of the brain usually set aside for the emotion of Empathy, has been re-designated for the purpose of pattern recognition.  

They are not inherently amoral, they are just different, and more likely to be amoral. But also very likely to be very gifted.

But people who have normal Empathy find them cold and creepy.  Like many people's perception of Elon Musk.

A gifted person without hard wired Empathy, is a recipe for greatness, and likely great evil.

-

----------

old dog (04-23-2022)

----------


## old dog

Thanks @Kurmugeon.  I looked up symptoms of "high functioning autism" and they very accurately describe me.  Also read the link on empathy vs sympathy and I believe I have true empathy for certain appropriate situations.  Whatever, it is what it is, no magic cure.  

high-functioning-autism-06-06-951x1024.png

----------

Kurmugeon (04-23-2022)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Thanks @Kurmugeon.  I looked up symptoms of "high functioning autism" and they very accurately describe me.  Also read the link on empathy vs sympathy and I believe I have true empathy for certain appropriate situations.  Whatever, it is what it is, no magic cure.  
> 
> Attachment 66402


People with "Normal" emotions, including Empathy, often "Judge" people with Asperger's for having only thinking Sympathy, rather than true-Empathy.

But, that's kind of like "Judging" someone born without wings for not flying.  We do NOT have the hardware for Empathy.  

Now, in many situations, having sympathy as a well socialized person with Asperger's will have, rather than Empathy, is very advantageous.

Imagine seeing a scene were a cute-fluffy-dog has a machete cut its head off. 

Now, in 98% of the population, this scene immediately evokes the emotion of Empathy, Remorse and Outrage.

For a person who has Asperger's, their brain cognitively processes the scene and the event, and their pattern recognition goes into scanning overdrive.

Dog Killed, Need more data...
Dog Killed, Need more data...
Dog Killed, Need more data...

Now, if the additional data says, "Hungry Human Family, Dog-Meat will be dinner!"

or the additional data says, "Dog shows signs of disease, foaming at mouth, scabrous skin, human child with bleeding arm nearby."

Then the Asperger's person suddenly feels the "Joy" of Dog is dead, Celebrate!

But!

If the scene is one were a evil appearing, grinning, violent person is chuckling at the malicious, un-needing killing of a cute and innocent animal...

Then the Asperger's person goes into the Sympathetic remorse, sadness and outrage, (Much more outrage than the non-Asperger's people), and begins to pattern scan and analyze how best approach the killing of the guy who just killed the dog.

You can see how in a hunter-gatherer society, having at least some, but not all, Asperger's people in the tribe would be a huge survival advantage.

But, we don't always fit so well into a modern, high-tech, civilized society.  It depends greatly on HOW the Asperger's  person was socialized as a child.

But please, don't judge us because we don't ever feel true empathy, we simply do NOT have the brain wiring for it. We THINK Sympathy, but it is always contextual to the situation.

My wife has normal empathy, and she is enormously gifted at dealing with crying toddlers.  I am totally befuddled by her magic ability in sensing what is wrong and making the child happy again.

A rabid dog would likely kill my wife.  Except, not if I am there.


P.S.  The evil guy who is laughing at maliciously killing the dog, is likely a person with the  Asperger's gene, who was not properly socialized by a FATHER as a young child. The society of "Normals" did not understand, or take the time to address his special needs as a child, and created a monster. 

-

----------


## Quark

> We have too many laws and have had for a long time now. Congress should devote an equal amount of time to getting rid of old laws as they do to passing new laws.


Where's the power in that?

----------


## Quark

> Do you know what this is about, really?  I have a theory.  AUTISM.
> 
> You were a schoolteacher.  You probably had to deal with an autism-spectrum kid or two.  It's not that they're stupid - sometimes they are mentally retarded, too - but that they have zero empathy; they live in their fantasy world; they don't relate to the real world or other people.  Not even pets.
> 
> Autistics seem to flourish with computer coding.  Just as many, in the past, were math savants.
> 
> Listening to accounts of Google today, it sounds like they're FULL of autistics.  Google staff does the programmers' LAUNDRY for them.  They have play-rooms in the compound.  It's like day-care, except that the kids are adults, and they're working.  AND paid HUGE AMOUNTS.
> 
> Bill Gates is autistic, IMHO.  He was a social misfit all his life - he was a billionaire before he even started dating, and the woman he selected...man, I've seen more-attractive women married to janitors.  Even Steve Jobs didn't get along with Gates - and the two crossed paths at many times, in many roles.  They were members of the Homebrew Computer Club; and Jobs asked Gates for a referral to a business that could write and sell an operating system for his not-yet-designed Macintosh.  That referral got Jobs thrown out of a business, and Jobs remembered it with anger, for the rest of his life.
> ...


If the majority of politicians in DC are suffering from Autism that would explain a lot.

----------


## Quark

I just looked up sympathy and empathy and I have little of either and quite frankly do not understand the difference. Kids can kind of get to me but adults who cares except maybe for my wife. I guess I'm just a messed up Ferengi.

----------


## Kurmugeon

> If the majority of politicians in DC are suffering from Autism that would explain a lot.


Well, they, the entitled Lefties, have been experimenting with large blood transfusions from young people of the correct blood type, as a "Fountain of Youth", including moderate amount of blood with undifferentiated stem cells from aborted fetuses.  That's the bloody eye Thang...

And nobody knows what the long term effects of that are.

As I understand, it does make the recipient feel allot more energy and youthful for a few weeks.  But it takes allot of aborted babies to make a treatment for just one elite.

From what I've read about the treatment, one part of it is an almost 100% replacement of the blood, but because it is actively mixing, as it is injected, it means several times the amount of youth blood that normal human contains at a given time.

The other part of the treatment is the filtration of the stem cell serum of a processed neural antigen, than is injected through eye passage, past the brain membrane, into the cerebral cortex of the brain. That's the red eye Thang.

So, if the blood donor was someone with neural abnormalities (Autism) or a parent with drug addiction during the pregnancy...

Who knows what elites do?

-

----------

Quark (04-24-2022)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> I just looked up sympathy and empathy and I have little of either and quite frankly do not understand the difference. Kids can kind of get to me but adults who cares except maybe for my wife. I guess I'm just a messed up Ferengi.


It is far more likely that you simply have the Asperger's gene, and have never known a thing about it.  So, you've been misunderstanding why you're a bit different than most of the people you've known all your life. 

It would not surprise me in the slightest, that upon true scientific investigation, it turns out that the Asperger's gene is on the Y chromosome, and only females who have XXY, or XYY genes have it expressed.  Asperger's is known to be far more rare in females.

Additionally, because of hundreds if not thousands of years of hunter gather society in Africa, it would not surprise me to learn that among communities of color, the Asperger's gene is at far higher percentages of the population than is found in Asian or Caucasian populations.

But!, and it is an essential element!, if you have the social programmable form of context conditional Sympathy, rather than the hard coded Empathy, it only works out well, if you get the software download from an involved at a child's young, formative age, FATHER in the household provides.  No father, no data base to base contextual responses on... and things go bad.  And you, as a Ferengi and all, probably did have a father involved in your young upbringing!

But! MOST American people of Color households since the dirty deeds of Lyndon Johnson have not had the advantage of a father in the home... so... no software programing download of proper Contextual Behavior to guide the flexible Sympathy system, and so it goes bad, and generations of Black-males rot in prison.

Sick ain't it!

P.S. A steady diet of Gangsta Rap Music, Public School Racial Grievance Indoctrination, and Public Leaders and Sport's Hero's like Kappernick setting extremely bad software data base examples to youth, makes the situation far, far worse!

-

----------

Quark (04-24-2022)

----------


## Kurmugeon

BTW, it occurs to me, now that I think about it, ...

If my Mom had me play with dolls and change their diapers (in play) and feed them, and wipe their chins,  and all, allot when I was at that critical formative age, my adaptive, social programmable, context responsive Sympathy system, would have learned the child care database, and I'd probably be as good at fixing crying toddlers as my wife.

But, instead, that play and set of toys was given only to my little sister, and I was given tools, rifles, knives, compasses, and swords to play with.  I've spent most of my life as a Military R&D specialist.

I am very glad my Mom didn't give me a Xbox as a baby sitter and let me play hours and hours of Grand Theft Auto.

-

----------

Quark (04-24-2022)

----------


## Dos Equis

> We have too many laws and have had for a long time now. Congress should devote an equal amount of time to getting rid of old laws as they do to passing new laws.


Don't you see the beauty in too many laws?

Make everything illegal, and only go after those who break the law if you oppose them politically.

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Don't you see the beauty in too many laws?
> 
> Make everything illegal, and only go after those who break the law if you oppose them politically.


Standard Operating Procedure for Democrats. 

They don't have to be fair, because anyone who dares to oppose them is a Racist.

And according to MSNBC, you also order Russian soldiers to rape children.  No evidence needed. 

And they have the Dominion Software.

-

----------

Quark (04-24-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I'm a conservative and here is why.
> 
> Ben Franklin said it best
> 
> In these sentiments, sir, I agree to this Constitution, with all its faults, if they are such; because I think a General Government necessary for us, and there is no form of government, but what may be a blessing to the people if well administered; and believe further, that this is likely to be well administered for a course of years, and can only end in despotism, as other forms have done before it, when the people shall become so corrupted as to need despotic government, being incapable of any other.
> 
> Put a perfect government in place for an immoral people, and they will ruin it
> 
> But an imperfect government in place for a moral people, and they will fix it.
> ...


U DA MAN!   :Headbang:

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I have always been 'Conservative' in all ways. Frankly I don't know another word to call myself. I support our God given freedoms, small government, equal justice, traditional family values, property rights, bear arms, Christian mores, free markets and our Constitution. I despise those who are taking it away.
> 
> 
> Attachment 66367


Well said.  :Headbang:

----------

potlatch (04-24-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Do you know what this is about, really?  I have a theory.  AUTISM.
> 
> You were a schoolteacher.  You probably had to deal with an autism-spectrum kid or two.  It's not that they're stupid - sometimes they are mentally retarded, too - but that they have zero empathy; they live in their fantasy world; they don't relate to the real world or other people.  Not even pets.
> 
> Autistics seem to flourish with computer coding.  Just as many, in the past, were math savants.
> 
> Listening to accounts of Google today, it sounds like they're FULL of autistics.  Google staff does the programmers' LAUNDRY for them.  They have play-rooms in the compound.  It's like day-care, except that the kids are adults, and they're working.  AND paid HUGE AMOUNTS.
> 
> Bill Gates is autistic, IMHO.  He was a social misfit all his life - he was a billionaire before he even started dating, and the woman he selected...man, I've seen more-attractive women married to janitors.  Even Steve Jobs didn't get along with Gates - and the two crossed paths at many times, in many roles.  They were members of the Homebrew Computer Club; and Jobs asked Gates for a referral to a business that could write and sell an operating system for his not-yet-designed Macintosh.  That referral got Jobs thrown out of a business, and Jobs remembered it with anger, for the rest of his life.
> ...


You are a very interesting man for a railroad man...

----------


## Physics Hunter

> It's nebulous. It changes with each person you talk to. So I'm out.


I am not trying to fix, repair, or dramatically change anyone here.  Most of us are wearing big boy/girl pants.  And I like most of you, I know that you are conservative.  There is no big C Conservative, there is just us.

But I will ask: *Why are you a Constitutionalist?*

I know why I am.

I am a conservative Christian.  If it ain't in the Bible, or a century of family wisdom, or real science, or common sense, I don't believe it.  I don't spoil my land, but I use it.  I don't cheat, steal, lie, hurt, or damage to advance my economic condition.  My word is my bond.

I'm not here to help people, but I do when I think it might make a real dent, and I can afford it on my dime.  God did that for me.

I want and do things that I don't need, but I pay my bills.


I could go on, but I think that I will have made my point.

I am Conservative in my nature, and because of that I have decided that as messed up as it is, I can live under the Constitution.  Anyone that stands up for it is ok with me as a fellow citizen.  Even if I think that they are an idiot.

Trinnity, that is the magic of the Constitution.  It allows us all to be different, but live together with order and in peace, and if threatened from within or without to band together to kick some ass and resume order and peace.
But before the Constitution, there had to be honest people of good conscience that decided to make that compact.

The men that wrote and argued and agreed to the Constitution were all over the place in lifestyle.
Merchant
Military
Farmer
Plantation owner
Quaker
Importer
Devout
Nominal Christian
Committed Mason
City
Country
Inventor

They did not have to agree how to live.
They just had to agree how to live together in this land.

This is the magic of the Constitution.
It is a Constitution for Conservatives, people who are honest and stand to say:  If we hold to that, We are good.


The Constitution is not some magic document that holds the divine word of God, although sometimes I think he breathed a little on it.  
It is a compact between men, so that we can be different.
E Pluribus Unum

I am a conservative, my way, and the only compact that any American has with me in a social sense it the Constitution.

To quote Franklin: Let us hope that we can keep it!

----------

Jen (04-24-2022),Kurmugeon (04-24-2022),potlatch (04-24-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> But I will ask: *Why are you a Constitutionalist?*


It has the means to fix our govt problems. It's a solid, moral, Godly document. It embodies Man's natural rights. yada yada yada
Didn't think I needed to explain its worth.

Perhaps your question was only rhetorical.

----------


## potlatch

> Well said.


Thank you Physics Hunter!  ThankYouSmiley.gif

----------

Physics Hunter (04-24-2022)

----------


## Robert

> I'm a Libertarian Anarchist/Constitutionalist when I'm not a Ferengi.


You sound like you are a fan then of the Great Larken Rose.

----------

Quark (04-24-2022)

----------


## Robert

> It has the means to fix our govt problems. It's a solid, moral, Godly document. It embodies Man's natural rights. yada yada yada
> Didn't think I needed to explain its worth.
> 
> Perhaps your question was only rhetorical.


I believe what Trinnity believes in is the original constitution along with the original bill of rights, approved way back then.

----------


## Quark

> You sound like you are a fan then of the Great Larken Rose.


Yup. And fan of Locke and Ayn Rand.

I said a long time ago that, "Self-reliance, free thinking, and wealth is anathema to the both power of the State and Church."

Government/State IS a religion and the staff, technocrats, bureaucrats are the holy priests of the Deity of Government/State. I came to this conclusion awhile ago too. 

Only when we give up Government/State can we be truly free. Another reason why I'm an Atheist. If a "God" really exists I certainly do not want to go some place after death ruled by a benevolent tyrant and have to obey said tyrant. That's not freedom or liberty. No I'd rather be just dead than have to face that for all eternity.

----------


## Quark

We are never going to get back to a constitutional government as that shipped sailed a long time ago. We are to tied into the religion of Government/State to ever go back.

It's like trying to put everything back into Pandora's Box it ain't going to happen.

----------


## Quark

> It is far more likely that you simply have the Asperger's gene, and have never known a thing about it.  So, you've been misunderstanding why you're a bit different than most of the people you've known all your life. 
> 
> It would not surprise me in the slightest, that upon true scientific investigation, it turns out that the Asperger's gene is on the Y chromosome, and only females who have XXY, or XYY genes have it expressed.  Asperger's is known to be far more rare in females.
> 
> Additionally, because of hundreds if not thousands of years of hunter gather society in Africa, it would not surprise me to learn that among communities of color, the Asperger's gene is at far higher percentages of the population than is found in Asian or Caucasian populations.
> 
> But!, and it is an essential element!, if you have the social programmable form of context conditional Sympathy, rather than the hard coded Empathy, it only works out well, if you get the software download from an involved at a child's young, formative age, FATHER in the household provides.  No father, no data base to base contextual responses on... and things go bad.  And you, as a Ferengi and all, probably did have a father involved in your young upbringing!
> 
> But! MOST American people of Color households since the dirty deeds of Lyndon Johnson have not had the advantage of a father in the home... so... no software programing download of proper Contextual Behavior to guide the flexible Sympathy system, and so it goes bad, and generations of Black-males rot in prison.
> ...


I had a Father at home but he was drunk most of the time plus I'm the philosopher type and not the manly sports type for the most part. I don't play well with others and am not a team player. What sports I do like is usually individual sports. My Dad was not a bad Father he just never really understood me. I've always been an individualist and have had no faith from birth for any type of metaphysical/mystical religion or secular religion. In other words, I have a real problem with authority and it has gotten worse as I've gotten older.

----------


## 12icer

I always had a problem with authority it has always been bad, BUT I controlled it to an extent I could make it without too much confrontation. When I had a confrontation it was always one sided. When I went to a new job I listened to the new boss and it was my turn I said This is the way I work,
I am here to do a job, not to take any shit, as long as I don't get any shit I will do the most I can do in a days time without getting one of my workers hurt or cause any piece of my equipment to be damaged, if you start giving me shit and I am doin 100% after the shit it will be 75% anymore and it will be 30% after that you will never finish the job because you wont have anyone to work.
 As long as you tell me what you want done I will do it but I always plan out the steps in a job and if you want to make a change I will have to stop and decide how to integrate the change, If you tell me to do something that I know is not right I will tell you so If you persist I will tell you again why it is wrong, If you tell me a third time after protest I will do as you say, BUT THERE is one thing, WHEN THE thing I did causes a problem DO NOT point your finger at me as the reason YOU WILL take responsibility one way or the other. If I mess up I will tell you so as soon as it happens, and I will take any ass chewing time off or out the door as is decided, BUT once it is done it is done and I do not want to hear any shit about it from anyone after.

I think the decisions of the Supreme court are not actually changes to the original Constitution, They are allowances given to some factions to violate the constitution and should be seen as that. It is easy to overturn a decision with a law that is within the defined limits of the constitution.
One of our major problems is some people have taken the position and act as if they are above and immune to enforcement of the laws and the constitution.

----------


## squidward

ronpaul.jpg

----------


## JustPassinThru

> ronpaul.jpg


Ron Paul got nothing done in forty years in Congress.

Why would a promotion make him any more effective?

----------

Quark (04-26-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You are a very interesting man for a railroad man...


You can imagine the problem I had, fitting in.

Actually, my early years were easier.  Back then, when Conrail was Conrail...jobs, for conductor, engineer and (when we had one) switchman, were somewhat nebulous.  Get that train down there, the best way you know how.

I made engineer, fast.  So, there I was, 22 months on the railroad, a carded and certified engineer...working with old-head conductors, who started, some of them, in the 1960s.

They liked to talk about sports and sex.  I have zero interest in spectator sports, and I never took sex as a spectator sport or something to spread around at work.

So we had no common ground.  Which, in many cases led the conductor to doze off.  I liked it that way...me and my thoughts.  If, as sometimes happened, things went to hell...it was HIS job to walk the train.  That was nap time for me.

That wasn't possible later on, with CSX running things.  Also, the old heads pulled the pin...retired.  CSX had lots of busywork for conductors, and so I wasn't able to just do my thing in my own mental world, anymore.

But I'm glad I'm out, now.

----------

Physics Hunter (04-24-2022),Quark (04-26-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> It has the means to fix our govt problems. It's a solid, moral, Godly document. It embodies Man's natural rights. yada yada yada
> Didn't think I needed to explain its worth.
> 
> Perhaps your question was only rhetorical.


I am sad.

I meant to question that which is foundational, and that which is derivative.

----------


## squidward

> Ron Paul got nothing done in forty years in Congress.


Pelosi and McConnel have.
Is that something good?

His opinions have been vocalized.
Is it his fault the mass idiots choose McConnell and Pelosi?
Should he hold the american people's dicks while they piss too?
Seems to me that they like the shit they've elected.
That doesn't make him wrong.

----------

Quark (04-26-2022),TedintheShed (05-22-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Pelosi and McConnel have.
> Is that something good?


Did Ron Paul stop any of what those two were doing?

Do we want to respond to effective radicals, with a CIPHER?

I LIKE Ron Paul's economic platform.  But he's the most ineffective legislator ever, excluding those who were comatose or absent.

----------


## squidward

> Did Ron Paul stop any of what those two were doing?
> 
> Do we want to respond to effective radicals, with a CIPHER?
> 
> I LIKE Ron Paul's economic platform.  But he's the most ineffective legislator ever, excluding those who were comatose or absent.


All legislators are ineffective when the masses continue to vote for the McConnel and Pelosi types.

The "conservatives" claim to be for small gov and personal liberty, but they continue to vote against it, every single freakin time.

And its not Ron Paul in particular, but his ideas i care about. Apparently most "conservatives" don't, and are in love with their big liberal government, war mongering, wall street bank fellating  neocons instead

----------

Quark (04-26-2022),TedintheShed (05-22-2022),Trinnity (04-26-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Ron Paul got nothing done in forty years in Congress.
> 
> Why would a promotion make him any more effective?


Not as Libertarian Republican back than. Getting things done to a Libertarian Republican means shrinking the size of government, reducing spending and taxes, getting back to a Constitutional government, ending military adventurism, etc. Think people really want that? Nope no matter what they say.

----------


## squidward

> Not as Libertarian Republican back than. Getting things done to a Libertarian Republican means shrinking the size of government, reducing spending and taxes, getting back to a Constitutional government, ending military adventurism, etc. Think people really want that? Nope no matter what they say.


If they did, they'd vote for it. 
They don't. 
Mitch tells them that anyone other than big spending, war mongering, government expanding, liberty stripping republicans are "unviable", and they obey.

----------

Quark (04-28-2022),TedintheShed (05-22-2022)

----------


## Mr. Independent

> It's not too late to stop it. If we don't restore the govt through the Constitution, we're doomed to an eventual civil war and no  one wants that. Do something. Do something. You got kids? Grandkids?? Do something. Retirement was just a fantasy anyway. Oh well.


The time for peaceful resolutions is circling the drain fast.

----------

OldSchool (04-27-2022),Quark (04-28-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

> The time for peaceful resolutions is circling the drain fast.


True, and nice analogy. But, that don't mean there isn't still a chance for peaceful resolutions.  :Wink:

----------


## Mr. Independent

> True, and nice analogy. But, that don't mean there isn't still a chance for peaceful resolutions.


Oh yes, it's not to say that we shouldn't try them first.

----------


## Trinnity

> Equity is, like "progressive" - code for the modern Marxism we SEE rising in America. You can call it "democratic socialism" or whatever you want but it's all the same. They won't "get it right this time".


Re: the man who will be the Dem nom for Senate in Pa...


> Solidly a progressive, though hesitant to use the progressive label, Fetterman occupies an unusual position in the Democratic contest.


How John Fetterman rose to the top of Pennsylvaniaâs Democratic senate primary - Vox


Why? Why isn't he proud of the label "progressive" ? Because it's exactly as I posed on Askville by Amazon back in 2009 when I implied Obama is a Marxist. _It's code for Marxism and they know it._

----------


## TedintheShed

I found myself firmly rooted within  a branch of small "l" libertarianism called anarcho-capiltalism.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I found myself firmly rooted within  a branch of small "l" libertarianism called anarcho-capiltalism.


Pixie dust

----------


## TedintheShed

> Pixie dust



Only to knuckle dragging Neanderthals that still think might makes right.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Only to knuckle dragging Neanderthals that still think might makes right.


You mean .... the human species.

----------

Canadianeye (05-23-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> You mean .... the human species.


Every last one of us.

It's the ideological knuckle dragging utopian neanderthals who refuse to realize that is simply a fact.

They'll create and/or destroy anything and anyone in the pursuit of proving that very fact. While not a real definition of insanity - "Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results"...perhaps it should be.

Problem is though, while capitalism is the best vehicle this planet has ever seen...it seems it still *required* a moral fabric in societies to actually continue to succeed.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I found myself firmly rooted within  a branch of small "l" libertarianism called anarcho-capiltalism.


Means nothing.  Capitalism is protection of private property and profit from labor.  Free exchange.

Anarchy is chaos.  Whoever has the biggest stick...or the boom-stick...or the larger army...wins.

----------


## TedintheShed

> You mean .... the human species.


No, not at all. 

The system you endorse, might makes right, was created when the first cave man grabbed clubb and killed or injured his fellow cave dweller to impose his will upon another. In the end, your  worship of government is no different than a Democrats, or a Communists or a Nazi. You believe in imposing your will upon others, just like that knuckle dragging Neanderthal that murdered his fellow cave dweller. 

It's not at all utopian to believe in "just leave people alone and don't take thier stuff".  It's quite civil, actually..very "uncaveman like". 


But I understand why you are this way, because at one time I was too.

----------


## TedintheShed

> Means nothing.  Capitalism is protection of private property and profit from labor.  Free exchange.
> 
> Anarchy is chaos.  Whoever has the biggest stick...or the boom-stick...or the larger army...wins.



Hmm...another person that hasn't the faintest idea. Do yiy know that anarchy means "without rulers"?

https://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/anarchy.asp

----------


## TedintheShed

> Every last one of us.
> 
> It's the ideological knuckle dragging utopian neanderthals who refuse to realize that is simply a fact.
> 
> They'll create and/or destroy anything and anyone in the pursuit of proving that very fact. While not a real definition of insanity - "Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results"...perhaps it should be.
> 
> Problem is though, while capitalism is the best vehicle this planet has ever seen...it seems it still *required* a moral fabric in societies to actually continue to succeed.



I see...so in your world the "moral fabric in societies" must come from government. 


Interesting. Government ≈ religion. I always suspected as much.

----------


## donttread

> I found myself firmly rooted within  a branch of small "l" libertarianism called anarcho-capiltalism.


IMO opinion as bad as government is we need some. For example megacorps seek to eliminate competition in a very uncapitalistic way.
Mostly it is the unholy marriage of out of control government and the megacorps that controls us today

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> No, not at all. 
> 
> The system you endorse, might makes right, was created when the first cave man grabbed clubb and killed or injured his fellow cave dweller to impose his will upon another. In the end, your  worship of government is no different than a Democrats, or a Communists or a Nazi. You believe in imposing your will upon others, just like that knuckle dragging Neanderthal that murdered his fellow cave dweller. 
> 
> It's not at all utopian to believe in "just leave people alone and don't take thier stuff".  It's quite civil, actually..very "uncaveman like". 
> 
> 
> But I understand why you are this way, because at one time I was too.

----------


## TedintheShed

> IMO opinion as bad as government is we need some. For example megacorps seek to eliminate competition in a very uncapitalistic way.
> Mostly it is the unholy marriage of out of control government and the megacorps that controls us today


No doubt, crony capitalism isn't capitalism. They fact that corporate personhood exists is terrible.

----------


## TedintheShed

> 



As I said, I understand why you are this way because at one time I was too.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> As I said, I understand why you are this way because at one time I was too.


And then someone cut your balls off.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Social Liberalism enables Socialists to get the Guns

----------


## TedintheShed

> And then someone cut your balls off.


Again I'll say as I said, I understand why you are this way because at one time I was too.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Again I'll say as I said, I understand why you are this way because at one time I was too.


No you weren't. You likely still live in your mom's basement.

----------


## Authentic

> No you weren't. You likely still live in your mom's basement.


In Somalia?

----------


## TedintheShed

> No you weren't. You likely still live in your mom's basement.


LMFAO...I live in a 4229 sq. ft. Victorian Italianate that was built in 1848 with my wife of 32 years and my 3 dogs. 

But you may continue your childish attempts at insults and belittlement, as it only positions any true arguments (and it's doubtful at this point that you have any) that you may have as weakened.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I see...so in your world the "moral fabric in societies" must come from government. 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Government ≈ religion. I always suspected as much.


You couldn't be more wrong. That being said, could you link my posts that drew you to always suspecting this of me?

----------


## Authentic

> LMFAO...I live in a 4229 sq. ft. Victorian Italianate that was built in 1848 with my wife of 32 years and my 3 dogs. 
> 
> But you may continue your childish attempts at insults and belittlement, as it only positions any true arguments (and it's doubtful at this point that you have any) that you may have as weakened.


Somalia was an Italian colony.

----------


## TedintheShed

> Somalia was an Italian colony.


Ironical, right?

----------


## TedintheShed

> You couldn't be more wrong. That being said, could you link my posts that drew you to always suspecting this of me?


Sure.

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...=1#post3067400

...which is the one I quoted in the response.

----------


## Trinnity

If you guys don't stop fighting and trolling each other I'll   thread ban you. This thread was about conservatism vs constitutionalism and you guys are acting like children and took the thread completely off topic.

----------


## TedintheShed

> If you guys don't stop fighting and trolling each other I'll   thread ban you. This thread was about conservatism vs constitutionalism and you guys are acting like children and took the thread completely off topic.


Sorry Trin. I just stated my libertarian based beliefes and was attacked. I felt compelled to defend myself. This will be my final post on it here.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Hmm...another person that hasn't the faintest idea. Do yiy know that anarchy means "without rulers"?
> 
> https://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/anarchy.asp


I know what it is.

I also know how Leftists and other off-brand radicals, like to redefine words.  Like "vaccine" or "natural immunity."

Those are current infamies, but this is what the Left DOES.

Anarchy is no government and no law.  THAT is CHAOS.

Academics can write papers about how wonderful life is without government, and how "Voluntaryism" can save us all...but it has never existed, can not exist.  And I notice that those professors have Campus Police, and use them, quickly.

Human nature is immutable.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I know what it is.
> 
> I also know how Leftists and other off-brand radicals, like to redefine words.  Like "vaccine" or "natural immunity."
> 
> Those are current infamies, but this is what the Left DOES.
> 
> Anarchy is no government and no law.  THAT is CHAOS.
> 
> Academics can write papers about how wonderful life is without government, and how "Voluntaryism" can save us all...but it has never existed, can not exist.  And I notice that those professors have Campus Police, and use them, quickly.
> ...


131880933-1024x682.jpg

----------

JustPassinThru (05-24-2022)

----------


## TedintheShed

> I know what it is.
> 
> I also know how Leftists and other off-brand radicals, like to redefine words.  Like "vaccine" or "natural immunity."
> 
> Those are current infamies, but this is what the Left DOES.
> 
> Anarchy is no government and no law.  THAT is CHAOS.
> 
> Academics can write papers about how wonderful life is without government, and how "Voluntaryism" can save us all...but it has never existed, can not exist.  And I notice that those professors have Campus Police, and use them, quickly.
> ...


I think you should read @Trinnity post above. I have plans to give you a chance to address my thoughts in another thread since it is obvious that you've no idea.

----------

